# " The Lambton Worm " (Short Story) - Old English Folklore for a dollar!



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

US: http://www.amazon.com/Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI
UK: http://www.amazon.co.uk/Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI

_The Lambton Worm is a modern re-telling of the popular story from old English folklore._

When a young John Lambton skips church to go fishing, he catches something unnatural.

Fearful of his father's reaction to both skipping church and bringing such a foul creature to the house - he throws it in the well.

Years later, after fighting in the Crusades, John returns home to an unwanted surprise.

When all seems lost, and he seems doomed to die - he finds help from a most unexpected person.

_This is a short story, approx 6000 words including the footnotes. The actual story is approx 5800 words._

If you enjoy Martyn Stanley's '*The Lambton Worm*' why not pick up his '*Deathsworn Arc*' series, part 1 of which, is *free* to download.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Welcome to KBoards, Or Welcome Back  OR Hi, glad you're still here.  Congratulations on the book! 

Much of what follows you should already be aware of, as it was included in the information you agreed to when you signed up. So please consider this to be just a friendly reminder.  (The posting of this 'welcome letter' doesn't mean you've done anything wrong; we just want you to have a ready reference, so we post this note in every thread.  )

KBoards is a Fan forum for Readers, Writers and Kindle Lovers. Authors are always welcome to post anywhere but, as you browse the 'boards, please keep in mind that self-promotion, of any sort, is ONLY allowed here in the Book Bazaar.

A brief recap of our rules follows:

--*Please bookmark this thread (using your browser's bookmark/favorite function or the Kboards bookmark tool available on each thread) so you can update it as we ask that authors have only one thread per book and add to it when there is more information.* You may start a separate thread for each book (or you may have one thread per series of books, or one thread for all of your books, it's your choice).

--We invite you to use your book cover as your avatar and have links to your book and website in your signature. Instructions are posted here

--While you may respond to member posts to your thread at any time, *you may only bump your thread (back-to-back posts by you) once every seven days.* Once you've responded to a member, that resets the clock to zero and you must wait seven days to post, unless another member posts before then.

--We ask that Amazon reviews not be repeated here as they are easy to find at your book link. Also, full reviews from other sites should not be posted here, but you may post a short blurb and a link to the full review instead.

--Although *self-promotion is limited to the Book Bazaar*, our most successful authors have found the best way to promote their books is to be as active throughout KBoards as time allows. This is your target audience--book lovers with Kindles! Please note that putting link information in the body of your posts outside the Book Bazaar constitutes self promotion; please leave your links for your profile signature that will automatically appear on each post. For information on more ways to promote here on KBoards, be sure to check out this thread:
Authors: KBoards Tips & FAQ.

All this, and more, is included in our  Forum Decorum. Be sure to check it from time to time for the current guidelines and rules.

Thanks for being part of KBoards! Feel free to send us a PM if you have any questions.

Betsy & Ann
Book Bazaar Moderators


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Thanks Ann!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

_reminder -- very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Now reduced to $0.99 and £0.99 !


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

Now reduced to $0.99 and £0.99 !


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

martyns said:


> Now reduced to $0.99 and £0.99 !


2 Reviews on Amazon.com! 4.5 Stars!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

The exciting sequel is coming soon!


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

The sequel is now available!










http://www.amazon.com/Return-Worm-Slayer-Lambton-Re-telling-ebook/dp/B018KXY2IO


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

martyns said:


> The sequel is now available!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

_reminder -- empty, very short or one/two word posts are discouraged and may be deleted at the moderators' discretion. Please see our Forum Decorum._


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------



## martyns (May 8, 2014)

A great lunchtime read for only a dollar!










http://www.amazon.com/The-Lambton-Worm-Re-telling-Book-ebook/dp/B00WLHQERI


----------

